# Pinestead Reef



## Sugarcubesea

Just got home from a wonderful stay at Pinestead Reef in MI.  The weather was sunny and in the high 60's and 70's every day but our last day and it rained, since we were leaving I was good with that…

It's really a nice resort in TC


----------



## csxjohn

I'd like to stay there sometime later in the summer when the water warms up.  I'll keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

csxjohn said:


> I'd like to stay there sometime later in the summer when the water warms up.  I'll keep my eyes open for it.




Truly that best time to go is in August, the water on Grand Traverse Bay has warmed up and the highs are usually always in the 80"then 

I hope you find a week to rent there…


----------



## Weimaraner

One of the reasons I joined RCI was Pinestead Reef. However only summer weeks I've seen were early June and even that's rare. Great beach!


----------



## csxjohn

I have relatives in Honor just outside of Frankfort and have been in the area many times.  I stayed in Boyne at the Bluegreen resort last week in August.  Weather and water just right.  

I miss the salmon fishing, my cousin's health isn't good so he hasn't had his boat out for 3 years and has it for sale now.

I'll have to put in a request with DAE to see if I can get a week there.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Weimaraner said:


> One of the reasons I joined RCI was Pinestead Reef. However only summer weeks I've seen were early June and even that's rare. Great beach!



I kept hoping I could score a week but no summer weeks ever go into RCI, so I just broke down and spent the big bucks and bought one…

I hope you are able to visit, its truly a well run resort….


----------



## csxjohn

Sugarcubesea said:


> Truly that best time to go is in August, the water on Grand Traverse Bay has warmed up and the highs are usually always in the 80"then
> 
> I hope you find a week to rent there…



Maybe I can entice you to trade for a week in Daytona, Orlando or Duboise one of these years.


----------



## rachel1998

I am going there next week, June 21st. I'm hoping it doesn't rain the entire time.
I just book 2 nights in mackinaw also. How far of a drive is it from the resort to Mackinaw


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rachel1998 said:


> I am going there next week, June 21st. I'm hoping it doesn't rain the entire time.
> I just book 2 nights in mackinaw also. How far of a drive is it from the resort to Mackinaw




Rachel,  Did you purchase a week or are you just going there for the week?
I think its about a 2 hour drive….Have a great week in TC


----------



## rachel1998

It is an RCI exchange. I was shocked that I was able to get one in June. Last year we had an exchange there in May and it was a little chilly. I love the location.


----------



## CubaTravelExpert

*Pinestead - original owner, over 30+ years - rent/sale*

We bought two Cherry Festival weeks in July almost 40 years ago - a 2b/2b walk out to grass, next to the pool. Have always loved PR/TC. We also own week #5 which is gorgeous and serene in the winter plus offers access to all N MI has to offer. Great location. 
PR started us on our journey of owning 12 weeks/yr - from MI, to FL, HHI SC, CO, more.
Sadly we are down to 3 weeks - just dont travel so much anymore. 
We do rent out PR and Boyne Mountain (week #9 - at base of chair lift, peak ski season) and are considering selling both, given a halftime place in Florida through the winters. 
Thanks for sharing your love of Pinestead and for sharing my info if anyone might be interested. Cheers!!


----------



## Gracey

If you are driving on 31 north to head into mackinaw here are a few restaurants
to try out

www.legsinn.com
www.damsiteinn.com 
www.pondhill.com  has a garden cafe that would be a good lunch stop.
Love dam site for dinner.
Legs inn is just a unique place with great polish food.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

We just checked into the reef and had dinner tonight at the Red Ginger in downtown TC.  Amazing food and I love being at the reef.  I had to rent this week but it's worth it to me


----------



## Sugarcubesea

csxjohn said:


> Maybe I can entice you to trade for a week in Daytona, Orlando or Duboise one of these years.



John,  after I used it for a few years to recoup some of the sting of the high price I paid for this week, I will be happy to rent it out to you...


----------



## CubaTravelExpert

*Visited The Reef in July - Oh Joy*

Once again very happy to see the great upkeep, talk to the wonderful staff, and reminisce with some of the owners about all the experiences had and memories shared over the years. What a joy to enjoy the Reef.
Cheers,


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Just returned from 4 glorious days at the "Reef"  I went up with my aunt and cousin and we had fabulous weather and a great time..


----------



## bellesgirl

We have a week reserved for next June.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## Sugarcubesea

bellesgirl said:


> We have a week reserved for next June.  Looking forward to it!



You are going to have such a great time… This is an amazing resort, right on Grand Traverse Bay….:whoopie:


----------



## bnoble

Resurrecting an old thread, but...just matched to a 6/16-6/23 2019 2BR 10/4. Too early in the season for swimming in the water, but the air temps should hit the 70s most days by then.

This was via RCI, and only 25 TPU. IMO, that's a steal.


----------



## Kozman

We just purchased a flex week at the reef. I love going there. The weeks of ownership are flex and fixed. There are some flex weeks in June but they are few and difficult to get. If you really want a week there visit the web site and there is a list of weeks for sale. Some weeks are priced as free or very little. The summer weeks however can run in the 1,000's. One great advantage of flex time is that you can break up your week into multiple stays without any addition fees such as cleaning.


----------



## MrockStar

Kozman said:


> We just purchased a flex week at the reef. I love going there. The weeks of ownership are flex and fixed. There are some flex weeks in June but they are few and difficult to get. If you really want a week there visit the web site and there is a list of weeks for sale. Some weeks are priced as free or very little. The summer weeks however can run in the 1,000's. One great advantage of flex time is that you can break up your week into multiple stays without any addition fees such as cleaning.


Congrats, Kozman on PR Flex ownership. We are from Farmington hills as well. If you ever want to trade into Boyne Mountain let me know I have always wanted to visit/stay at Pine stead Reef. AL


----------



## Kozman

MrockStar said:


> Congrats, Kozman on PR Flex ownership. We are from Farmington hills as well. If you ever want to trade into Boyne Mountain let me know I have always wanted to visit/stay at Pine stead Reef. AL


Hi Al,

Do you own outright at Boyne or do you have Bluegreen points. If the latter we might like to go to Hershey, PA or Savanna, GA or maybe even Shenandoah Crossing.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Kozman said:


> We just purchased a flex week at the reef. I love going there. The weeks of ownership are flex and fixed. There are some flex weeks in June but they are few and difficult to get. If you really want a week there visit the web site and there is a list of weeks for sale. Some weeks are priced as free or very little. The summer weeks however can run in the 1,000's. One great advantage of flex time is that you can break up your week into multiple stays without any addition fees such as cleaning.


What week did you purchase?


----------



## Kozman

Sugarcubesea said:


> What week did you purchase?


Week 42. Around Oct. 20. Weather can be iffy.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

bnoble said:


> Resurrecting an old thread, but...just matched to a 6/16-6/23 2019 2BR 10/4. Too early in the season for swimming in the water, but the air temps should hit the 70s most days by then.
> 
> This was via RCI, and only 25 TPU. IMO, that's a steal.



You should have a great time. This is a nice time to be in TC, as it’s warm and before all the craziness of the cherry festival


----------



## Sugarcubesea

So very happy, just closed today on a week 33 at the Reef.  It’s a 1 bedroom but it will sleep 6. I’ve got a flex 2 bedroom that I love and use and now this 1 bedroom week 33. I’m so happy, best New Years Eve present.


----------



## dayooper

Sugarcubesea said:


> So very happy, just closed today on a week 33 at the Reef.  It’s a 1 bedroom but it will sleep 6. I’ve got a flex 2 bedroom that I love and use and now this 1 bedroom week 33. I’m so happy, best New Years Eve present.


Congrats!


----------



## Kozman

Sugarcubesea said:


> So very happy, just closed today on a week 33 at the Reef.  It’s a 1 bedroom but it will sleep 6. I’ve got a flex 2 bedroom that I love and use and now this 1 bedroom week 33. I’m so happy, best New Years Eve present.



Congratulations. You of course know that there is a special assessment payable 2019 to enclose the outer walkways. $175 for one bedroom and $250? for a 2 bedroom. However the MF remains the same. I purchased my unit in 2018 but opted to not use my week until 2019. I wonder if you could escape the SA by doing the same? Probably not and you probably want to use it regardless. Enjoy.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Kozman said:


> Congratulations. You of course know that there is a special assessment payable 2019 to enclose the outer walkways. $175 for one bedroom and $250? for a 2 bedroom. However the MF remains the same. I purchased my unit in 2018 but opted to not use my week until 2019. I wonder if you could escape the SA by doing the same? Probably not and you probably want to use it regardless. Enjoy.



Yes, I'm aware of the special assessment and I'm happy to pay it because it will make our Pinestead Reef much better in the long run and keep our MF's down in the future because the brutal winter's in TC really wear away at the outer walkways and create the need for the reef to preform more maintenance in those areas.  This will also allow the association to rent out association owned weeks in the winter and spring to continue to keep our reef relevant...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Kozman said:


> Congratulations. You of course know that there is a special assessment payable 2019 to enclose the outer walkways. $175 for one bedroom and $250? for a 2 bedroom. However the MF remains the same. I purchased my unit in 2018 but opted to not use my week until 2019. I wonder if you could escape the SA by doing the same? Probably not and you probably want to use it regardless. Enjoy.



Kozman:  Did you rent out your flex week via PR or did you rent it out yourself?  Enjoy your stay in 2019, I agree I love the flex weeks and I'm thinking about buying another 2 bedroom flex.


----------



## Kozman

Sugarcubesea said:


> Kozman:  Did you rent out your flex week via PR or did you rent it out yourself?  Enjoy your stay in 2019, I agree I love the flex weeks and I'm thinking about buying another 2 bedroom flex.



I didn't rent it out at all. I merely paid for the week and they let me opt out of 2018 use. I told them they could do as they pleased with it. I'm actually at PR this week through RCI.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Wow, that was nice that they let you opt out of 2018 use...How is it up in TC this week?  The temps seem to be in the 20's just as they are in the metro Detroit area...

Have a great time...I always eat at "The Omelette Shop and  Apache Trout and Grill


----------



## MrockStar

Kozman said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> Do you own outright at Boyne or do you have Bluegreen points. If the latter we might like to go to Hershey, PA or Savanna, GA or maybe even Shenandoah Crossing.


I own 5 weeks at Shenandoah crossing so e-mail me  here on TUG if you ever want to stay there. Al


----------



## dayooper

Sugarcubesea said:


> Wow, that was nice that they let you opt out of 2018 use...How is it up in TC this week?  The temps seem to be in the 20's just as they are in the metro Detroit area...
> 
> Have a great time...I always eat at "The Omelette Shop and  Apache Trout and Grill



Love Apache Trout Grill! One of the best restaurants in the area. I highly recommend it. I also recommend the North Peak brewery and restaurant. Good food and great craft beer.


----------



## MrockStar

dayooper said:


> Love Apache Trout Grill! One of the best restaurants in the area. I highly recommend it. I also recommend the North Peak brewery and restaurant. Good food and great craft beer.


Thanks for the tips dayooper , we stay at our lake cottage in Higgins Lake about 53 miles from there and will try several of your suggestions out this summer.


----------



## dayooper

MrockStar said:


> Thanks for the tips dayooper , we stay at our lake cottage in Higgins Lake about 53 miles from there and will try several of your suggestions out this summer.



So many great things to do in TC! Take a ride on the Tall Ship Manitou. They have day, night and overnight cruises. If you are into wine, we love the Old Mission Peninsula winery (it’s in an old school house). Their Pinot Gris is very good. For fruit and port wine, Leelanau Cellars is great and we’ve always had a great experience wine tasting there. I’m not a Chardonnay fan, but their Tall Ships Chardonnay is good. There are several lighthouses in the area that are a great tour. No trip to the TC area is complete with out visiting The Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore. It’s very beautiful. 

BTW - I enjoy Higgins Lake, especially the north side. I find it a better jumping off point for going to Northern Michigan than Houghton Lake.


----------



## MrockStar

dayooper said:


> So many great things to do in TC! Take a ride on the Tall Ship Manitou. They have day, night and overnight cruises. If you are into wine, we love the Old Mission Peninsula winery (it’s in an old school house). Their Pinot Gris is very good. For fruit and port wine, Leelanau Cellars is great and we’ve always had a great experience wine tasting there. I’m not a Chardonnay fan, but their Tall Ships Chardonnay is good. There are several lighthouses in the area that are a great tour. No trip to the TC area is complete with out visiting The Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore. It’s very beautiful.
> 
> BTW - I enjoy Higgins Lake, especially the north side. I find it a better jumping off point for going to Northern Michigan than Houghton Lake.


Right, we are on the north end not to far from the north state park. We love that most up north cities are about an hour or less drive from there, plus easy access to I-75 and 127 North/South. My brother in law just closed on his US-2 lakefront home in Manistique so about a 3 hour drive from Higgins lake. Where are you at up there in Da-UP? 906 dayooper.


----------



## dayooper

MrockStar said:


> Right, we are on the north end not to far from the north state park. We love that most up north cities are about an hour or less drive from there, plus easy access to I-75 and 127 North/South. My brother in law just closed on his US-2 lakefront home in Manistique so about a 3 hour drive from Higgins lake. Where are you at up there in Da-UP? 906 dayooper.



I’m Downstate, Flint area. I love the UP, lived there for 5 years and will go back whenever we can. I love what has happened to Marquette. The downtown area is so different from when I was there. Feels very much like a mini TC now.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

So excited, I will be up at Pinestead Reef for Memorial Day Week.  So looking forward to this much needed vacation.


----------



## MrockStar

Sugarcubesea said:


> So excited, I will be up at Pinestead Reef for Memorial Day Week.  So looking forward to this much needed vacation.


Wow, thats great hope you get good weather that weekend. We are going to Higgins lake that weekend also. hope to trade in there to PR some day through RCI. Whats the best time of year to get a week there? " Non winter"


----------



## Sugarcubesea

MrockStar said:


> Wow, thats great hope you get good weather that weekend. We are going to Higgins lake that weekend also. hope to trade in there to PR some day through RCI. Whats the best time of year to get a week there? " Non winter"



My favorite time is late May, early June, August and Early October or Late September.


----------



## MrockStar

My Wife is a teacher, so maybee a long weekend in early October could work.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

MrockStar said:


> My Wife is a teacher, so maybe a long weekend in early October could work.



I try to avoid the Cherry Festival in TC, its so crowded and all of my favorite spots take forever to get to or eat at...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Great Weather this Memorial Day week at the reef.  It’s been in the high 60’s and low 70’s all week


----------



## Sugarcubesea

I’m up in beautiful TC at my happy place Pinestead Reef.  The weather is 80 and beautiful


----------



## Sugarcubesea

So very happy, I leave tomorrow for a week up at Pinestead Reef. The only bummer is the boss needs me to work for part of it...ugh to that, but I plan on having a great time...


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Heading to Pearls in Elk Rapids for dinner.  So happy to get some R&R.  I’m pleased to see the social distancing and usage of masks.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

@MrockStar,   I was thinking of you today as I went to Higgins Lake to visit with a college friend that is also up north this week.


----------



## Kozman

Sugarcubesea said:


> What week did you purchase?



Week 42 flex.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Kozman said:


> Week 42 flex.


Have you used your week or do you use the flex option?


----------



## Kozman

Sugarcubesea said:


> Have you used your week or do you use the flex option?


So far we have used this week. We also own a less desirable Dec. week that we will explore using as flex.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Kozman said:


> So far we have used this week. We also own a less desirable Dec. week that we will explore using as flex.


To me it’s smart buying the less desirable weeks as flex as that will at least give you some flexibility.   I’ve tried for years to flex into week 51 or 52 and have never been successful


----------



## Kozman

Sugarcubesea said:


> To me it’s smart buying the less desirable weeks as flex as that will at least give you some flexibility.   I’ve tried for years to flex into week 51 or 52 and have never been successful


We own week 42 and 51. Actually 42 gets more rci trade power than 51. 24 vs. 19. We are going back Jan 3 on a trade.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Kozman said:


> We own week 42 and 51. Actually 42 gets more rci trade power than 51. 24 vs. 19. We are going back Jan 3 on a trade.



Wow,  that surprises me, enjoy your time back on January 3rd...I own a memorial day week and so that is the next time I will be back at Pinestead.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

So I just confirmed that I will be using my Memorial Day Week at the Reef.  It was lightly snowing yesterday in Michigan, so I will be looking forward to going back up the last week of May


----------



## tschwa2

You all sold me.  I booked an exchange through RCI for August 28-Sept 4, 2022.  1BR.  Looking forward to exploring a new area.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

tschwa2 said:


> You all sold me.  I booked an exchange through RCI for August 28-Sept 4, 2022.  1BR.  Looking forward to exploring a new area.




Your going to love it, this is one of my favorite places to vacation, next to VBHC, in Naples, FL. It's not high end but its clean and very homey and August is the best time to go... I own week 33 in August and I just love being up there...I so hope you enjoy it...Let me know if you want any recommendations for places to eat or things to do. My parents owned a cottage in this area when I was a kid and I spent my summers in TC and Charlevoix.


----------



## dayooper

tschwa2 said:


> You all sold me.  I booked an exchange through RCI for August 28-Sept 4, 2022.  1BR.  Looking forward to exploring a new area.



Traverse City is a hidden gem for those outside of Michigan. It has so much to offer. The beaches are great (as we say in Michigan: Unsalted and Shark Free) and there are some very good wineries to try. A trip to Sleeping Bear Dunes is a must. So much to do and see. You will love it!


----------



## Kozman

We were there a few weeks ago using our flex time. The hallway enclosing is almost done. Road noise has been reduced tremendously and the new AC units in the east hallway are very quiet. I just wish the social activities would resume. It is long past due.

I might also add we picked up a week 37 fixed week which gives 33 RCI trade power. Unit 122 walk in from the parking lot.


----------



## Kozman

tschwa2 said:


> You all sold me.  I booked an exchange through RCI for August 28-Sept 4, 2022.  1BR.  Looking forward to exploring a new area.


Congratulations. I never see those summer weeks available on RCI. Did you do an ongoing search? Usually availability on RCI ends at April and restarts in late Oct. or early Nov.


----------



## MrockStar

We own at Boyne Mountain, and our cottage at Higgins lake so we love to go to Travers city its about a 55 min drive.


----------



## dayooper

MrockStar said:


> We own at Boyne Mountain, and our cottage at Higgins lake so we love to go to Travers city its about a 55 min drive.



Northern Michigan and the UP have so much to offer. I grew up going to Burt Lake with my parents every summer. I learned how to fish for walleye (so tasty pan fried or even broiled), heading into Petoskey and walking around the Gaslight District, driving to Traverse City and, of course, trips to Mackinac Island.

If you are flying in to Grand Rapids (closest major airport to TC), I would suggest stay a night or two there before you drive up or take off. It has so much to do. If you love beer, there aren't many places better for craft beer than GR. Founder's, Perrin, and Greywind all have breweries there and they are fantastic (the same person started each and sold off the first two so he could start the third). The GR Art Museum is on the smaller side, but has some very nice displays. Just walking around the new business district checking out the shops and restaurants is worth it as well.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Kozman said:


> We were there a few weeks ago using our flex time. The hallway enclosing is almost done. Road noise has been reduced tremendously and the new AC units in the east hallway are very quiet. I just wish the social activities would resume. It is long past due.
> 
> I might also add we picked up a week 37 fixed week which gives 33 RCI trade power. Unit 122 walk in from the parking lot.


Dang, I did not see that one advertised, I love unit 122. Great Purchase, congrats


----------



## Sugarcubesea

MrockStar said:


> We own at Boyne Mountain, and our cottage at Higgins lake so we love to go to Travers city its about a 55 min drive.


For years, I’ve thought of purchasing at Boyne but I’m just hooked on PR


----------



## Sugarcubesea

dayooper said:


> Northern Michigan and the UP have so much to offer. I grew up going to Burt Lake with my parents every summer. I learned how to fish for walleye (so tasty pan fried or even broiled), heading into Petoskey and walking around the Gaslight District, driving to Traverse City and, of course, trips to Mackinac Island.
> 
> If you are flying in to Grand Rapids (closest major airport to TC), I would suggest stay a night or two there before you drive up or take off. It has so much to do. If you love beer, there aren't many places better for craft beer than GR. Founder's, Perrin, and Greywind all have breweries there and they are fantastic (the same person started each and sold off the first two so he could start the third). The GR Art Museum is on the smaller side, but has some very nice displays. Just walking around the new business district checking out the shops and restaurants is worth it as well.


I love GRAND RAPIDS, I went to Grand Valley, still friends with the former President of the University—President Lubbers.  We used to always go thru GR on our way up to Traverse City and have hot dogs at the dog pit.  Unfortunately this restaurant was one of the COVID casualties and it went out of business


----------



## Kozman

Sugarcubesea said:


> Dang, I did not see that one advertised, I love unit 122. Great Purchase, congrats


It was listed for $2500...offered $2000...didn't try to low ball too much. Offer accepted. Just got an e-mail from Fred. He has a week 24 and 25 listed but the asking price is $6500 plus the trade power looks like mid 20's. I'm still wondering why a week 37 would pull 33. The kids are back in school...well maybe not in MI. Maybe the color is starting? Any ideas why other than it's a great time to be there!


----------



## dayooper

Kozman said:


> It was listed for $2500...offered $2000...didn't try to low ball too much. Offer accepted. Just got an e-mail from Fred. He has a week 24 and 25 listed but the asking price is $6500 plus the trade power looks like mid 20's. I'm still wondering why a week 37 would pull 33. The kids are back in school...well maybe not in MI. Maybe the color is starting? Any ideas why other than it's a great time to be there!



Not sure why that would have more TPU’s than weeks 24 and 25. Most kids are back in school in Michigan either right before or right after Labor Day and week 37 is a week or two after. Maybe the start of the Fall Color but that’s still pretty early. The only thing I can think of is it’s still fairly warm weather in TC and Lake Michigan is about at its peak temperature in early September.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Kozman said:


> It was listed for $2500...offered $2000...didn't try to low ball too much. Offer accepted. Just got an e-mail from Fred. He has a week 24 and 25 listed but the asking price is $6500 plus the trade power looks like mid 20's. I'm still wondering why a week 37 would pull 33. The kids are back in school...well maybe not in MI. Maybe the color is starting? Any ideas why other than it's a great time to be there!


Congrats, I think you got a great deal. I'm always looking to pick up another unit at Pinstead, and unit 122 is one that I really love.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Kozman said:


> It was listed for $2500...offered $2000...didn't try to low ball too much. Offer accepted. Just got an e-mail from Fred. He has a week 24 and 25 listed but the asking price is $6500 plus the trade power looks like mid 20's. I'm still wondering why a week 37 would pull 33. The kids are back in school...well maybe not in MI. Maybe the color is starting? Any ideas why other than it's a great time to be there!


It's pulling high because of the fall season which for some odd reason is now becoming almost as popular as summer


----------



## pierrepierre

City code for airlines coming into Traverse City is  TVC....serviced by United, American and Delta, possibly a couple other obscure airlines.  Been here for 45+ years, and still have not seen everything.  We forget how lucky we are up here in northern Michigan.  Plenty to do and see!  We captured on our cell phone a young bob cat (could identify by ears and tail) stalking a black squirrel in the back yard! Fox, and bear also on the property.  Anyone visiting will always remember the beauty......!


----------



## MrockStar

Yes, we love seeing the Eagles hunting fish here at Higgins lake. hope to see one tomorrow.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Kozman said:


> It was listed for $2500...offered $2000...didn't try to low ball too much. Offer accepted. Just got an e-mail from Fred. He has a week 24 and 25 listed but the asking price is $6500 plus the trade power looks like mid 20's. I'm still wondering why a week 37 would pull 33. The kids are back in school...well maybe not in MI. Maybe the color is starting? Any ideas why other than it's a great time to be there!



I also got that email from Fred but I have a 2 bedroom memorial day flex week  that allows me to exchange into weeks 1 thru 25 and then weeks 36 to 52, so I did not respond... I'm so trying to get another week in August. I'm hoping to score a week 32, 34, or 35


----------



## Sugarcubesea

So happy, I checked into Pinestead Reef yesterday and this morning got up early and took a lovely morning drive up the peninsula to the lighthouse and then down the other side past the Jolly Pumpkin Restaurant & Brewery.  I'm so happy to be up at the reef for the week.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

This has been a fantastic week at Pinestead Reef, it was a great place to "work from home"  at the end of each workday, I took a walk along the beach and today we went to some winerys...It will be hard to leave on Sunday...


----------



## dayooper

Sugarcubesea said:


> This has been a fantastic week at Pinestead Reef, it was a great place to "work from home"  at the end of each workday, I took a walk along the beach and today we went to some winerys...It will be hard to leave on Sunday...



What’s your favorite TC winery? It’s been a few years since we went on a TC wine tour, but we always loved Old Peninsula Cellars (the old school house) and Leelanau Cellars.


----------



## MrockStar

Happy you are having good weather up there.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

dayooper said:


> What’s your favorite TC winery? It’s been a few years since we went on a TC wine tour, but we always loved Old Peninsula Cellars (the old school house) and Leelanau Cellars.



It's always been Black Star Farms in Suttons Bay (I have a club membership there) but my new favorite has now become Chateau Chantal. I feel like I'm in a different country when I'm at this winery, you take a very long winding road up to a ridge that houses the winery and I love that once you choose your flight you take it out side and sit overlooking the entire area because your so high up, you feel like your on a mountain. All 3 of the wines I had from this flight were amazing and I was so glad I took the advice of my neighbor at Pinestead Reef (who has the same week as us and is in the unit right next our ours) to visit this winery.  We also went to Mari Vineyards, and really enjoyed our flight there as well, we got to keep the glass from our flight. The Row 7 was amazing.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

MrockStar said:


> Happy you are having good weather up there.



I've owned this Memorial Week for years and I have to say this year the weather was the best its ever been. It was so great to see all of the friends we have made at the reef that also own this same week all gather and just have a good time...Last night a bunch of us decided to grill out and just all sit in the patio area together and it was so wonderful.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Kozman said:


> We were there a few weeks ago using our flex time. The hallway enclosing is almost done. Road noise has been reduced tremendously and the new AC units in the east hallway are very quiet. I just wish the social activities would resume. It is long past due.
> 
> I might also add we picked up a week 37 fixed week which gives 33 RCI trade power. Unit 122 walk in from the parking lot.



@Kozman , I was really hoping the social activities would have resumed by this memorial week but Pinestead Reef s having the problem the rest of the country is having, they can not hire the needed staff they need. I talked to a few members of the staff that I have become friends with and they all said to me they could get jobs elsewhere in TC since there is now a bidding war for talent. They lost some of their housekeeping staff to a competitor that was offering a bonus upon completion of 90 days and a $2.00 and hour increase in pay... Ugh, it's so sad.


----------



## pierrepierre

That is correct up north, everyone is hiring, with no workers!  There are so many needy families out there, with many getting the unemployment who do not deserve it.....I wish they could give all that money to the people who really need and deserve it.  This area is fabulous - but we will be slow to recover if they pay people to stay home, who could work.


----------



## dayooper

Sugarcubesea said:


> It's always been Black Star Farms in Suttons Bay (I have a club membership there) but my new favorite has now become Chateau Chantal. I feel like I'm in a different country when I'm at this winery, you take a very long winding road up to a ridge that houses the winery and I love that once you choose your flight you take it out side and sit overlooking the entire area because your so high up, you feel like your on a mountain. All 3 of the wines I had from this flight were amazing and I was so glad I took the advice of my neighbor at Pinestead Reef (who has the same week as us and is in the unit right next our ours) to visit this winery.  We also went to Mari Vineyards, and really enjoyed our flight there as well, we got to keep the glass from our flight. The Row 7 was amazing.



Been to both of them. Chateau Chantal is a beautiful property. It’s been maybe 10 years since we have been there, but I remember the winery overlooking the area. I have not been to (or even heard of) Mari Vineyards. What’s their specialty?

Sutton’s Bay is where I used to take my classes on a field trip. They have a schooner called The Inland Seas and we would do water testing and navigation rotations. It’s long (too long) for a day field trip with middle schoolers so we stopped. I loved going out on the Bay studying the lake and gathering data about its health.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

dayooper said:


> Been to both of them. Chateau Chantal is a beautiful property. It’s been maybe 10 years since we have been there, but I remember the winery overlooking the area. I have not been to (or even heard of) Mari Vineyards. What’s their specialty?
> 
> Sutton’s Bay is where I used to take my classes on a field trip. They have a schooner called The Inland Seas and we would do water testing and navigation rotations. It’s long (too long) for a day field trip with middle schoolers so we stopped. I loved going out on the Bay studying the lake and gathering data about its health.



I so agree with you @dayooper that Chateau Chantal is a beautiful property.   Wow that is so cool that you used to take your classes to Suttons Bay.

We had never been to Mari Vineyards in all the years of being up here and once again it was our neighbors (at Pinestead Reef) daughter Anita who told us we needed to go to this winery as well. As we went on an afternoon that I left work early, there were not many folks at the winery and once we got our flight this really friendly gentleman started talking to my hubby and he introduced himself as Marty.

Come to find out when we got back to our condo and shared our bottle of wine with our neighbors and my hubby shares that he meet this nice man, named Marty our neighbors were all excited and said oh my gosh you guys meet the owner and his name is Marty Lagina and he's famous... I guess he is a reality television personality, and him and his brother starred in this show called  *"The Curse of Oak Island"*.  I actually had to look it up because I had never heard of it. I put the link below. The speciality of this winery is to produce wines with Italian varieties vines mixed with the vines in northern Michigan.

So this trip, has been so absolutely wonderful and has been filled with many new places that we got to explore and visit. We just got back from our last dip in the pool and we head home in the morning.  I just really love this place so much...









						Watch The Curse of Oak Island Full Episodes, Video & More | HISTORY Channel
					






					www.history.com


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Checked in late yesterday for our week 33 at Pinestead Reef.  Our unit has been nicely updated, all new carpeting, new kitchen set, and the construction is finally complete at the reef after 3 years. The place looks great.  Off to the wineries and a fun day of hitting all our favorite spots.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Had a great day touring all of the wineries today....sleeping in tomorrow


----------

